# Intake



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I was wondering what a good intake for my 02 2.5S Altima would be. I don't make to much money and the most I would pay would be around $300. I was looking at the Injen Cold Air Intakes because I heard they where good but I want to know if there is something better for an Altima out there. Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

My first intake was a polished injen one.. loved it .. someone suggested the nismo one.. had it for less than a month put it up on ebay .. and got my injen back.. but this time black.. i love injen.. wouldn't change it for anything... unless i go turbo.. the only thing with the injen is you dont have a bypass to prevent hydrolock so.. you gotta be mad careful not to submerge.. but for splashing theres the hydrashield .. its like a pre filter.. anyway.. i love that injen sound..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I went with the Nismo and loved it. It does have the water bypass, as well as AEM. Never heard anything bad about Injen, just never got to getting one...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh and the nismo one i got cause of watson lol... great intake too.... and you have the piece of mind of the water bypass.. just didn't like the nismo sound.. 

if you dont want to have limitations when it comes to your car .ie driving it in bad weather or driving through flooded streets go for the nismo one... cause with the injen you stay home to prevent hydrolock lol.. if you dont mind staying on high grounds when its flooded go for injen. if you want to drive it whenever, wherever... nismo


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I heard there is a bypass you can buy for the injen one. I don't know if its true or not though..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

not that i know of. there is a shield but its just this pre filter looking sleeve thing that you wrap the filter with...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> cause with the injen you stay home to prevent hydrolock lol..


LOL yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, i LOVED my injen in my old 95 max the sound was beastly and i loved watching ppls faces when i blew their doors off. where i live its a bunch of old rich ppl with lexuses and benzes and bmws... u get the occasional lost hispanic ricers from camden with their pontiacs and huge wings but thats about it. IMO go injen. from what i've heard, you CAN buy a bypass valve for it, but it might be a chop or hybrid job. ill send the link when i find it.
i heard the aem sounds a bit ricey, since it's a small 2.5 pipe and the nismo i've heard a couple nightmare stories with blown MAF's with, but not anything bad with the injen. you won't regret the injen.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> LOL yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, i LOVED my injen in my old 95 max the sound was beastly and i loved watching ppls faces when i blew their doors off. where i live its a bunch of old rich ppl with lexuses and benzes and bmws... u get the occasional lost hispanic ricers from camden with their pontiacs and huge wings but thats about it. IMO go injen. from what i've heard, you CAN buy a bypass valve for it, but it might be a chop or hybrid job. ill send the link when i find it.
> i heard the aem sounds a bit ricey, since it's a small 2.5 pipe and the nismo i've heard a couple nightmare stories with blown MAF's with, but not anything bad with the injen. you won't regret the injen.



as much as i hate you right now for the hispanic comment .. i gotta say it's fucking true.. lmao... believe me south hackensack is nothing but white people im half italian half colombian.. but once you go over to hackensack wich is a step away all you see is north carolina plates and ricey ass civics.. lmao.. good one


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol no disrespect intended man, 9/10 of my friends are either mexican, salvadorian, or ecuadorians, and they call me ojitos mexicano. but you KNOW its true lol mustang with neons and GT-style wing...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no worries.. i know its true that's why i was just sittin here cracking up


----------

